# 1910s Detroit Advertising Jug



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 23, 2019)

Found this today at an antique store.

C. 1914-1916 advertising gallon jug of wines and liquors.
Max Schreiber, 578 Hastings St., Detroit, Mi. 

Pictures will be sideways because posting from smart phones does that even after using the editing program to rotate them.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 23, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 24, 2019)

Hey, It's your old buddy Leon here in Detroit, Let me know if you ever want to sell that as I'd be Interested in adding it to my collection. Let me know. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 26, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 26, 2019)

Leon, I am interested in selling it. It's too big for my limited display room.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 28, 2019)

OK, I'll PM message you soon. THANKS, LEON.


P.S. HAPPY THANKSGIVING.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank you. I hope that you also have a great Thanksgiving. 

Can't post photos from FB apparently, but I can link em. Funny pic.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 30, 2019)

Leon, I'm afraid you can't receive any more PMs till you clear some space. 

"hemihampton has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 30, 2019)

OK, I just cleared somew out. Go ahead & send me a PM. THANKS, LEON.


----------

